# GG1 won't reverse



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

My new Rivarossi GG1 won't reverse. Runs fine forwards. Amps peg and it stutters a bit when I try reverse. I don't know if it ever reversed, I've only run it a couple of times. I opened it up, no obvious problems. Other trains run fine on the same track.
The track is regular DC, no DCC, no light boards or such.
Update, I found the problem. One wheelset on the power truck was in wrong from the factory. It had a tire on it, so the train could run one way, but not the other when polarity was reversed. All is well.


----------

